# 08 Brute force 750 fuel pump question HELP



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok so I put a new fuel pump in my bike and its still not pumping fuel through so I figured the fuel pump relay was not working so I put a new Relay on it and still nothing so I dont know what to check now any ideas would help guys Thanks


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

rollover sensor??? I would think it would shut the feul off if it was rolled or if the sensor was tilted the wrong way, ... is the feul pump engaging when u cut the key on ?? I think there is a fuse for the feul pump in the fuse box might be blown or the wire is corroded ... just some ideas to check


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

good ideas will check those when I get home thanks a bunch for your help man


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree with Blue Beast...possibly a blown fuse...


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

its got to be the wires because they just came right out I need a wire diagram for my brute now to hook up the wires to the right places because they dont sell the plastic connecters the wires hook up to, they only sell the wiring harness and its like 220


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

did the wires come out of the fuse box? or the fuel pump??


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

a few under the fuse box and a few on the fuel pump relay. Its funny because I had everything hooked up and everything was getting power but when I turned the key on the fuse box wasnt getting any power so the fuel relay wouldnt turn on. Today when I get off work I just printed out a wire diagram and I am going to fix her up real good


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

does your roll over sensor sound like something is loose in it cause mine sounded like something was moving around in there when I shook it a little


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

wires came out of both but I went to my brothers and looked at all his wires and wrote down everyone and then plugged all my wires in the right areas but I am still having issues with it not getting any fuel. What would be the next thing to check like a regulator or something like that. How do the fuel pumps work do you have to like purge them or something or should they just work


----------



## Bruit 08 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey my 08 750 has the fi light flashing on the dash and will not start any ideas


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Bruit 08 said:


> Hey my 08 750 has the fi light flashing on the dash and will not start any ideas


 You have Fuel injection problems  check fuese and connections, could be a million things , need more info about what if anything happened before the problem started


----------



## Bruit 08 (Jun 28, 2010)

We went on a ride had no problems parked it and the bike rolls over but will not start and no fuel going to the injetors and the lightjust flashes but will not start


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Is the pump running ? if not check fuses and clean the connections on all relays


----------



## Bruit 08 (Jun 28, 2010)

Can't hear it run but I will have to take the plastics off to get to allbthe wiring


----------



## Bruit 08 (Jun 28, 2010)

Found fuel pump wire on relay pulled out repind and started right up with no problem thanks man


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad you got it fixed


----------



## Bruit 08 (Jun 28, 2010)

*08 bruit will idles hight when n gear dies when u put it in nutral any ideas*

Hey 08 bruit 750 will not idle when in nutral but put it n gear and idles high any ideas


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

im havin that same problem right now with my 2009


----------

